# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk Ordusu Avrasya'da piyon

## axuliuma

Arslan BULUT 

Türk Ordusu Avrasyağda piyon değil,asıl oyuncu! 
Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Yener Karahanoğluğnun Moskova gezisinde, Rusya, Türkiyeğnin başlattığı Karadeniz Uyum Harekatığna imza attı. 
Bu imzanın, NATOğnun Karadenizğe çıkmasını önlemek amacına dönük olduğu biliniyor. 
Karahanoğluğnun verdiği bilgiye göre Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri tarafından Karadenizğde 1 Mart 2004 tarihinde başlatılan Karadeniz Uyum Harekatı, BM kararları paralelinde, imza koyan ülkelerin kendi yetki alanları içindeki deniz ulaştırma yollarında terörizme ve diğer yasa dışı faaliyetlere karşı deniz güvenliğini sağlamayı öngörüyor. 
Türkiyeğnin Karadenizğdeki kıyıdaş devletlere bu harekata katılmaları çağrısına Ukrayna, Rusya ve Romanya olumlu cevap vermişti. Rusya, iç onay sürecini tamamlayıp, hazırlanan metne imza atmış oluyor. Türkiyeğnin iç onay süreci de kısa sürede bitecek. 

***
Karadeniz Uyum Harekatının NATOğnun Akdenizğdeki ğActive Endeavourğ harekatıyla ilişkisinin de dikkate alınması gerektiğini belirten Karahanoğlu, ğKaradeniz Uyum Harekatında elde ettiğimiz bilgileri NATOğya aktarıyoruzğ dedi. 

Rusya Federasyonuğnun tarih boyunca Türkiye için önemli bir komşu ülke olduğunu ve iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin köklü bir geçmişe sahip olduğunu ifade eden Karahanoğlu, ğüzellikle SSCBğnin ulusal kurtuluş savaşı sırasında verdiği destek, Türk halkı tarafından sürekli hatırlanmaktadırğ dedi. 

Anadolu Ajansığnı haberine göre Rusya Askeri Deniz Filosu Komutanı Amiral Vladimir Masorin, bu anlaşmanın imzalanmasıyla Rusyağnın öncelikle Karadenizğdeki güvenliğin sadece kıyısı bulunan ülkeler tarafından sağlanmasını istediğini belirterek, ğRusya olarak, NATO gemilerinin buna karışmaması gerektiği taraftarıyız. NATO gemilerinin Karadenizğde terörle mücadele operasyonunda bulunmasının hiçbir anlamı yokturğ dedi. 

***
Moskovağda imzalanan bu anlaşma, ABDğnin NATOğyu ve TSKğyı kullanarak Karadenizğe çıkmasını şimdilik önlüyor; ABDğnin ğdünya adasığnı kuşatma planında büyük bir gedik açıyor. 
Anlaşma, ABDğnin TSK üzerinden ğAvrasya satrancığnı oynamasının önüne geçmiş oluyor. 
ABD yönetimi, ABğyi de kullanarak Türkiyeğyi de ğünasyağ veya ğAnatoliağ adıyla federasyonlaştırmak için haritalar yayınlıyor! Kafkasya için de Azerbaycan, bölünmüş İran, Gürcistan ve Ermenistanğdan oluşan bir federasyon planlıyorlar. Bir de Afganistan, Kırgızistan, üzbekistan, Kazakistan federasyonu tasarımı var! Balkanlarğın da dahil edileceği bu dört federasyonu, ürdünğdeki Haşimi hanedanından birinin halife olacağı dörtlü bir konfederasyonda birleştirip yönetmek! İngiltereğnin 1. Dünya Savaşı öncesi planı da tıpkı böyleydi. 

***

Proje, Wilkieğnin İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında öngördüğü ve kitabını yazdığı ğTek Dünya Devletiğdir aslında. 
Bu proje gereğince bir taraftan Afganistan ve Irak işgal edilirken, diğer taraftan Londrağdan Bişkekğe kadar yeni Amerikan üsler zinciri kuruldu, bunlara Varşovağdan Sofyağya kadar bir başka üsler zinciri ilave edildi. 
Ortadoğuğya yerleşmekle aslında Rusya ve üinği kuşatan ABD, Karadenizğe çıkıp Samsun ve Trabzon limanları üzerinden hem Karadenizği hem Kafkaslarğı denetim altına almak istiyor. ABD bu çıkışla, Türkiyeğyi de İran tarafı hariç olmak üzere tam bir kuşatma altına almış ve askeri açıdan büyük bir avantaj olan Türkiyeğnin stratejik derinliğini ortadan kaldırmış olacaktı. 

Moskovağdaki imza, Türkiyeğnin ve TSKğnın ğAvrasya Satranç Tahtasığnda piyon değil, oyuncu olduğunu gösteriyor. 
Bu da sevindirici bir haberdir.

----------


## burhan44

İngiltere'de şehit düşen subayların sırrı 

II. Dünya Savaşığnda eğitim gördükleri İngiltereğde şehit düşen 12 Türk hava subayı aradan geçen yıllara rağmen esrarını koruyor. Türk subaylar bir iddiaya göre İngiltereğde Almanya karşı savaştı. Bir iddiaya göre de Almanya adına casusluk yaptı. 

________________________________________
Yolunuz bir gün Londra yakınlarındaki Brookwood Mezarlığı'na düşerse, orada yatan 14 Türk hava subayını ziyaret etmeyi sakın ihmal etmeyin. Söz konusu mezarlar, İkinci Dünya Savaşı yıllarında İngiltere'de 300ğe yakın arkadaşıyla eğitim gören 14 havacı subaya ait. Bu subaylardan 12'si uçuş sırasında şehit düşmüş. İkisi de trafik kazasında hayatını kaybetmiş. şehit düşen Türk hava subaylarının hikayesi günümüzde hala tartışılıyor.

Havacı subaylarımızla ilgili iki iddia var ortada. Bunlardan ilkine göre pilotlarımız Almanya adına casusluk yapıyordu. İngiliz Gizli Servisi'nin Ankara'daki merkezinden Başbakan Winston Churchill'e gönderilen 6 Eylül 1942 tarihli bir gizli mesajda şu ifadeler yer alıyor: "CTU (Savaş uçuş eğitimi) kurslarına katılan bir pilot, ülkemizin hava savunması, savaş uçakları, taktik politikaları, yer savunması gibi konularda tüm gizli bilgileri öğrenme imkanına sahip olur. Yabancıların gizli bilgileri öğrenmelerine izin veremeyiz. Pilotların bir kısmının Almanlar hesabına casusluk yapmak amacıyla gönderilmiş olabileceklerini unutmamak gerekir."

İkinci iddia, pilotlarımızın Almanlara karşı savaşırken şehit düştüğü yönünde. Nitekim, 1944ğte isabet alan İngiliz uçaklarından birinin pilotunun mezar taşında ğTeğmen Hakkı Akarçay, gece uçuşunda Alman uçağı tarafından düşürülerek şehit oldu. 3-4 Eylül 1944ğ yazısı yer alıyor.

Bu iddiaları güçlendiren ve istifhamlara yol açan bir başka faktör, İngiliz Savunma Bakanlığı ve Kraliyet Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı yetkililerinin bu konuda konuşmaması. Türk pilotlarının personel dosyasındaki kırmızı mürekkepli 'Top Secret' (üok Gizli) kaydının henüz kaldırılmadığı öne sürülüyor.

Her iki iddia da, İkinci Dünya Savaşı'nda baskılara rağmen tarafsız kalmayı başaran Türkiye ile ilgili soru işaretlerini beraberinde getiriyor. O dönem İngiltereğde eğitim alan subaylarımızdan bazıları, zaman zaman bu iddiaları yalanlayan beyanatlarda bulunuyor. Geçtiğimiz günlerde Sabahat Tuna imzasıyla yayımlanan "Köklerden İlklere" isimli kitap, tartışmalara yeni bir boyut getiriyor. Sabahat Tuna, Türkiye'nin ilk jet uçağı pilotlarından emekli Tümgeneral Cevat Tuna'nın eşi. Cevat Tuna bugün hayatta değil. Bayan Tuna, rahmetli eşinin ve onun yakın arkadaşı Fikret Yurdakol'un hayatta iken aldıkları notlara yer verdiği kitabında, İngiltere'de eğitim alan Türk subaylar hakkında çıkan iddiaları reddediyor.

Sabahat Tuna, 1990 yılında bazı yayın organlarında çıkan söz konusu bu iddialarla ilgili olarak, eşi ve arkadaşı Yurdakol'un anılarını yazmalarını istediğini belirtiyor: "Böylece bu belgesel yazıldı. 1998ğde her ikisi de vefat edince vasiyetlerini yerine getirmek üzere kitabı bitirmeye çalışırken kendi hayat hikayemi de eklemeyi uygun buldum. Aynı dönemi birlikte yaşamış Cumhuriyet çocuklarıydık."

Yıl 1942

Kara Harp Okulu'nun 1941, 1942 ve 1943 mezunlarından bazı subaylar, aynı sıraları paylaştıkları diğer meslektaşlarından farklı bir özelliğe sahiptir. Sözü edilen dönemde okuyan Harbiyeliler, İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında eğitim uçuşları için İngiltere'ye gönderilir. Dönemin Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı Kasım Gülek, pilotların eğitim için yurtdışına gönderilmesi konusunda 1990 yılında şu bilgiyi veriyor: ğOlay sadece İngiltere ile sınırlı değildi. ABD ve Kanada gibi ülkelere de Türk pilotları gönderilmiştir. Amaç, pilotların kendilerini geliştirmesini sağlamaktır. Bunun dışında bir amaç yoktur. Hepsi geri dönmüştür. Bu çok eski bir olaydır. Benden başka bir kişi de olayı hatırlamaz.ğ

Yurtdışına eğitim almak için gönderilen subayların kimler olduğu konusunda Cevat Tuna Paşa, "İkinci Dünya Savaşı devam ederken 1941ğ1945 arasında 1941 yılının A ve B dönemi mezunları, 1942 mezunlarının tamamı ve 1943 yılı mezunlarının yarısı İngiltere'ye iki yıl süren uçuş eğitimi için gönderildi. Eğitimleri tamamladıktan sonra Türkiye'ye geri döndüler. 1943 mezunu hava subaylarının diğer yarısı ise uçuş eğitimlerini Amerika'da yaptılar" bilgisini veriyor kitapta...

İkinci Dünya Savaşı'nın devam ettiği süre içinde Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında yapılan bir anlaşma gereği söz konusu Türk pilotlar, İngiltere Kraliyet Hava Kuvvetleri'nde (Royal Air ForcesğRAF) uçuş eğitimi görmeye başlar. Anlaşmada Türk pilotların maaşlarının Türkiye tarafından ödenmesi şartı bulunmaktadır. Başlangıçta, teorik bilgilerin yer aldığı dersler verilir. Sonra pilotlar ilk uçuş, tekamül uçuşu ve savaş uçuşu eğitimi (CTO) alır. Pilotlar altı ay süre ile İngilizce, muhabere, meteoroloji, silah, tayyare tanıma, seyr-ü sefer derslerine girer.

Cevat Tuna, istihbarat sistemi içinde yetişmemiş tecrübesiz personelin casus olarak kullanılmasının ne Almanya'ya ne de İngiltere'ye fayda sağlayacağına dikkat çekerek, ğBu bilgi ve tecrübeden mahrum olmaları sebebiyle Türk pilotların casus olarak kullanılmaları düşünülemez. Esasında askeri ve politik kademelerden hiç kimseye böyle bir görev de verilmemiştir. İngiltere'deki uçuş eğitimi, tamamıyla eğitim meydanlarında yapılmıştır. Savaş üslerine girişe müsaade edilmediği için bunların yalnız isimleri bilinirdi" diyor. 

Türk subayların İngiltere'de Almanya'ya karşı savaştıklarına dair iddia da Cevat Paşa tarafından reddediliyor. Mezar taşında "Bir Alman uçağı tarafından düşürülerek şehit oldu" ibaresi yazan Hava Teğmen Hakkı Akarçay'ın uçağının düşürülüş hikayesini Cevat Tuna şöyle anlatıyor: "1944 yılının 3-4 Eylül gecesi onun uçağından evvel kalkan uçaktaydım. Olayın gerçek görgü tanığıyım. Olay, İngiltere'nin kuzeyinde Hvll denilen yerdeki ufak çim eğitim meydanında olmuştur. "

Teğmen Akarçay'ın şehit olduğu gece Hvll'deki çimenli eğitim meydanında gece uçuşu yapmaya hazırlandığını anlatan Tuna, karartma ile telsiz susması olduğunu ve gecenin karanlığında meydanın hafif şekilde aydınlık olduğunu tasvir ediyor. Meydan turu, iniş ve kalkış çalışması yapmak için tek başına Master 2 uçağıyla piste giren Tuna, yeşil ışık (Aldis) ile kalkış müsaadesi alarak havalanır: "Tedbir olarak telsiz konuşması yasaktı. Telsiz susması olduğu için iniş ve kalkışlar kırmızı ve yeşil ışıkla idare edilmekteydi. Lüzumlu irtifayı alıp sola dönüşe başladığımda sağ kanadımın üzerinden geçen bir ışık huzmesi gördüm. Bir uçak çok yakın olarak üzerimden geçti. İlk önce bu uçağı İngiliz uçağı Beavfighter'a benzettim. Rüzgar altı bacağına döndüğümde 'Bana niye işaret fişeği attı?' diye düşünürken bunun bir Alman Junkers 88 olabileceğini ve beni düşürmek için çalıştığını anladım. Paniğe kapılmamıştım ama süratli olduğum halde hemen inişe geçtim. Ancak acele ettiğim için uçağı savurarak durdurabilmiştim. Bir kanadı yere eğik durumda durduğunda lastiğimin patladığını zannederek el frenini çekip yere atladım. O sırada İngiliz Fight (Filo) komutanı arabasıyla yanıma geldi. 'Tuna ne oldu?' dedi. Havadakinin Alman uçağı olduğundan yeterince emin olmadığım için, 'Süratle geldim. Lastiğimin patladığını zannediyorum, onu kontrol ediyorum' dedim. Lastik patlamamıştı. Savrulma nedeniyle dikine çökük kalmıştı. Birlikte kanadı kaldırarak normal duruma getirdik. Ben kabine tırmanırken filo komutanı 'Tuna çabuk uçağını park yerine götür, havada Jerry Alman uçağı var' dedi. İşte o zaman heyecanlanmadım desem yalan söylemiş olurum. Birden müthiş bir paniğe kapıldım ve uçağı götürüp park yerine bıraktım. Yere inip barakalara doğru giderken barakaların gerisinde müthiş bir patlama sesi duydum. Ardından gökyüzüne bir alev sütununun yükseldiğini gördüm. Bu alev, benden sonra kalkan Teğmen Akarçay ile İngiliz pilot eğitim hocasının uçağı olup rüzgar altı bacağında korsan Alman uçağı tarafından bir anlık ileri tetik çekişiyle vurulup düşürülmüştü. Her iki pilot da şehit olmuştu. Bana dönüş esnasında ateş ettiği için önlemeli ateşi becerememişti. Ben kurtulmuştum. Barakaların önüne geldiğimde Necdet Horasan, Oğuz Barut, Muzaffer üzalp ile diğer arkadaşlarım boynuma sarılıp geçmiş olsun derlerken onlara barakaların gerisinde yükselen alevleri gösterdim. O anda hep birlikte ilk ve son olarak gerçek bir hava çarpışmasına şahit olmanın dehşetini yaşadık. Sevgili arkadaşımızla kıymetli hocamızı kaybetmenin acısını paylaştık."

Cevat Tuna, 14 pilot arkadaşından birini tren diğerini de bisiklet kazasında kaybettiklerini hatırlatarak, uçuş eğitimi gören 300'e yakın pilot içinde 11 pilotun şehit olmasının normal olduğunu kaydediyor. Türk pilotlarının personel dosyalarının 'Top Secret' olarak değerlendirilmesinin ise stratejik istihbaratın biyografik istihbarat konusu ile ilgili olabileceği tahminini yürüten Paşa, "Bu değerlendirmenin, casusluk iddiaları ile hiçbir ilgisi olduğunu sanmıyorum. Uçuş eğitimi için gönderilen Türk pilotları ne İngiltere adına çarpıştılar ne Alman casusuydu. Onlar Türk semalarını korumak maksadıyla iyi yetişmiş bir pilot olmak için orada bulunuyorlardı" diye görüşlerini ortaya koyuyor.


şEHİTLERİN LİSTESİ

Adı Soyadı (ülüm Tarihi ülüm Nedeni)
Hv. Tğm. Reşit Nalbant16/17 Ağustos 1942 Eğitim uçuşuğşehit 
Hv. Tğm. Nizamettin şengün 18/19 Eylül 1942Eğitim uçuşuğşehit 
Hv. Tğm. Ali Aksu 21 Ocak 1943Eğitim uçuşuğşehit 
Hv. Tğm. İbrahim Oray 25 Mart 1943Tren kazasında öldü 
Hv. Tğm. Saim Parlak 17 Temmuz 1943Eğitim uçuşuğşehit 
Hv. Tğm. Esat şaşmaz 23 Ağustos 1943Eğitim uçuşuğşehit 
Hv.Tğm. Hakkı Akarçay 3/4 Eylül 1943 Gece uçuşunda 
Almanlar düşürdü
Hv. Tğm. ümer Sümercan 21 Eylül 1943Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Kemal Gülçeken 10 Ocak 1944Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Mustafa Görez 4 Ağustos 1944Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Fethi Ang 24 Eylül 1944Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Emin Dönmez 25 Ekim 1944Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Hüdai Toros 10 Kasım 1944Eğitim uçuşuğşehit
Hv. Tğm. Abdullah Ay 4 Nisan 1945Bisiklet kazasında

----------

